# Error on browser games



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

My gma is having a WEIRD PITA issue with recurring "script" errors on mindjolt, specifically on Word Drop.

ANyone else having these issues with MindJolt games? I have tried a diff browser and even resetting the browser and reinstalling Flash and Java. STILL NOTHING... so damned irritating...it HAS to be server related almost...yes?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

If it is only with this one game I would suspect the server side as well. The Browser Games I play are the ones at Club Pogo and have no problems with them no matter if I use Edge or IE. I have not used any of the other browsers since first Upgrading to Win 10 on any of my computers.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hiya Jay, i like popeye too  Do me a favor and see if you can play it? let me know if you have issues?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I was able to play Solitaire on the Mindjolt Face book page


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

What about word drop itself?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I have never used Word Drop.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Could you play to see if any issues? And let me know?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Send me a link please


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Www.mindjolt.com


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I just played Klondike Solitaire there and it seemed to work for me.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok so likely issue with her pc....any ideas on how to fix? I have tried everything I can think of


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

What browser is she using?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Firefox


----------

